# Does anyone have Cockatiel name ideas?



## 11adelle

I know this may not be in the right forum, but I couldnt work out where else I should post it. 

Here are some names a came across via a website:
8-ball
Alex
Andy
Angel
Anna
Apollo
Aussie
Babe
Baby
Bailey
Bashful
Baxter
Beaker
Bijou
Bilbo Baggins
Blackjack
Blanca
Blinkin
Bobo
BoBo
Bright Eyes
Bubbles
Bullet
Bundles
Buster
Byrdie
Callie
Calypso
Catorze
Cha Cha
Cheeky
Chekov
Cinder
Cinderella
Cindy
Cinnamon
Clio
Cob
Coco
Cocoa
Coy
Cricket
Crystal
Curly
Cutie-Pied
Dallila
Dandruff
Daniel
Danny Boy
Disney
Dusty
Dutch Apple Pied
Elie
Ella
Elvis
Erica
Foxy
Frack
Freckles
Freefall
Frick
Gabby
Garcia
Georgie Girl
Gershwin
Giggles
Gilligan
Gimpy
Ginger
Gizmo
Happy
Harvey
Hawk
Hermie
Holly
Honey
Hunter
Indy
Jake
Jako
Jamie
Jezibel
Jimmy
Judd
Juliette
Junior
Kalualla
Keiko
Kelly
King Sundance Chippewa
Kirby
Lacey
La Peep
Lemon-Meringue Pied
Liberty
Lipton
Little Bear
Little Bit
Little One
Logan
Loopie
Mac
Mac
Magic
Malomar
Mango
Martini
Max
Melbourne
Midnight
Mighty Matt
Minnie
Miss Daisy
Miss Fabio
Miss Parker
Mocha
Mozart
Mr. Merlin
Mrs. Howell
Neil
Nibbles
Nicolette
Nod
Noogie
Nova
Ole Roy
Olive
Ollie
Opal
Opus
Orbit
Packer
Patches
Paul
Peanut
Pearl
PeeWee
Penelope
Penelopeep
Pepper
Pepsi
Perry
Peter Piper
Petey Boy
Petrie
Petunia
Piper
Pippin
Pip-Pip
Paddy
Pogo
Popcorn
Prancer
Pretty Bird
Pumpkin
Punk
Rajah
Rascal
Ricky
Ricochet
Ringo
Rio
Robin
Romana
Romeo
Ruby-Sue
Rusty
Ruth
Saffie
Sapphire
Sassafrass
Sassy
Savage
Scooter
Scribbles
Scrunch
Shadow
Shaniquah
Shannan
Shiloh
Silk
Silly
Silverado
Sir James
Skipper
Smokey
Snowflake
Snuggles
Speck
Spice
Spike
Spunky
Squeaky
Squiggles
Stevee
Stitches
Sugar
Sundance
Sunshine
Sweet Tater Pied
Sweetheart
Sydney
Tailee
Taylor
Tazmanian Devil
Teddy Bear
Teeter
Tiger Lillie
Tiki
Tom
Tootie
Topaz
Topaze
Touche
Tweeky
Tweety
Uno
Victor
Victoria
Walt
Yancy
Yoyo
Zack
Zazu
Zed
Ziggy

Does anyone have any other cool name suggestions?


----------



## Clawsworth

Of that list I like: Apollo, Chekov, Gershwin, Harvey (I used to have a female budgie named Harvey), Keiko, Nibbles, and Zed!


----------



## Lacedolphin

Speckles, sparkle, and of course Shelby ( my new babys name)

if looking for a name google pet names, baby names and unisex baby names if your not sure if it's a boy or girl


----------



## 11adelle

I am naming my Tiel boy Logan, I think. 
But I love seeing different names and getting new ideas!


----------



## LuvMyTiels

Logan is a good name. What color is he?


----------



## jc119007

Years ago my first tiel was called Spok (after the Star Trek character, though I never watched it) but when I got my bird a few months ago I was obsessed with coming up with a food name, I really hesitated between Popcorn and Curry, in the end Curry won out since it's the same word in French and in English (too difficult to say popcorn in French lol)


----------



## 11adelle

Logan is a Lutino with Cinnamon Spots on his back.  Hi is one of a kind.


----------



## 11adelle

*He

Oh and I was thinking of calling him popcorn.  But Logan won, after hours of thought.

I am getting Logan not tomorrow, but the day after!  (My birthday!)


----------



## spiko

Fun! I like the following from your list and a few that were not on your list:

Apollo
Bailey
Jesse
Gizmo
Gillian
Jezebel
Juliette
Merlin
Mocha
Opal
Petunia
Pogo
Titian

Okay..I confess..I'm dreaming of number 3...perhaps a little girl and I think I would love a pearl..pearl girl...I know you are out there somewhere....


----------



## 11adelle

Aw, cool! 

My dream Cockatiel colourization is a male Lutino Pearl.  They are SO cute!


----------



## Renae

Some of the names I've got from baby name books - unusual/unique baby names and others I've came up with myself.


----------



## HappyWDWCampers

We just named ours Daisy, but the list contained the following other girl names:

Fiona, Darla, Daphne, Clara, Dory, Elisia, Wanda, Sandy, Wilma, Dora, Ali, Lexi, Dawn, Fran, Belle, Bianca, Ariel, Trixie

All my pets are named after cartoon characters so that limits my choices some... but I think all those names were good... it was hard to get 4 people to agree on a name and Daisy was the one that fit.


----------



## Akala

I like Perkins for a boy and I imagine him with an Australian accent. And I like Darla for a girl.


----------

